# K's Boys



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

Kefei's high 13's

Rips mid 10's

Enough on that.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 12, 2013)

Boom!!! Thanks old man.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 12, 2013)

Wish I knew what the hell that meant.....


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Wish I knew what the hell that meant.....



It's SI Code for figure it out.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Wish I knew what the hell that meant.....



I think it means ....it'd be better to go with Jintropins.


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

Tillertropin all the way.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2013)

Kefei Biotech maybe the new up and coming King of lower priced gh.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2013)

Kefei's are priced like Blue Tops!


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing PFM! great info.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks PFM! Now I just got to lay my hands on some


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Thanks PFM! Now I just got to lay my hands on some



Same here, thanks Professional F$&@in Muscle


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 15, 2013)

Shit sign me up!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks PFM, great job bro


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2013)

what'd I miss


----------

